# tiki stick



## shinerman77 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone have any luck on the sweet potato pie stick.


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, When I go to Maine that is my go to bait! and at $2.92 a pack at wallyworld, you cant beat them.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 17, 2007)

Hell yeah! My favorite Tiki Stik color is sweet potato pie. I use it 75% of the time when using Tiki Stiks. They are my confidence baits.


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 17, 2007)

havent tried that one yet..... I do have good luck on the key lime one though


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 19, 2007)

Red shad is my favorite. Never had any luck with the sweet potato pie.


----------

